# 848 Royal Roads Air cadets



## cadettrooper (1 Feb 2006)

I was wondering if there are any current, former or friends of the squadron out there? if so post a reply?


----------



## Hockeycaper (2 Feb 2006)

Hey,
 Your cadet unit is very familuar to me. Although I can't seem to rember any names of old members. I use to be with 591 Dunlap Air cadets out of Sydney Mines, Nova Scotia. Although that was many years ago. I think I did some national courses with members of your unit.
I was on Athletic Leadership in 1989 in Borden. Also we did an exchange with an Air cadet unit from Kamloops, BC around 1990.......Like I said that was a long long time ago.


----------



## Chang (2 Feb 2006)

i know cpl goulet, she was a cdt in my corps before she transfered to 848


----------

